# Cork tyre inserts? help needed please



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, does anyone have any knowledge, experience or information on these?I'm not even sure what to call them!




 

 

I recently purchased some wood rims from France and these are coming with them. I couldn't find a great deal of info online and was hoping someone out there may have knowledge of them.
From my limited research they are an early, pre inner tube, tyre cushioning device; or I have heard they were used during WW1, when rubber was in short supply.
I would love to know more!
More pictures to come when they actually arrive.
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 14, 2017)

I believe that you are correct. I have heard the same thing, that cork inserts were used to replace inner tubes during wartime when rubber was in short supply.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @Rambler, I believe that's a photo from a museum in Switzerland. Would really like to find out where and when they were in production?


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2017)

This set is in The James MacDonald collection in Toowoomba, Australia


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I recently purchased some wood rims from France and these are coming with them.



Hey, once you get them, let us know How they Ride......


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey, once you get them, let us know How they Ride......



Yeah right!
They're missing a couple of the cork segments, but I think that can be easily remedied.
Whether they're ever used in anger is another matter entirely, can't imagine fast cornering downhill with them!
Should arrive next week.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

used in anger???
how does one get the tire on with the corks already in the tire? ...oh... I guess that would anger me.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2017)

bricycle said:


> used in anger???
> how does one get the tire on with the corks already in the tire? ...oh... I guess that would anger me.



Yes, I was wondering about that @bricycle, that cutaway tyre in the Swiss photo! Très diificile!


----------



## David Brown (Nov 14, 2017)

I was at James place some years ago quit the collection and place. I think he passed away couple years ago.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2017)

David Brown said:


> I was at James place some years ago quit the collection and place. I think he passed away couple years ago.



From what I've seen and read online the word amazing doesn't do it justice.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2017)

Ummm - interesting.....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, they arrived today.
One is complete, in the sense that the inner steel bar is connected, the other isn't!

As delivered and unboxed.....


 

They're obviously not for the wood sprint rims.....


 

This is what I meant by not connected.....

 
This is how they join; the 'nut' has two flat spots for a spanner and the other end of the bar is threaded for about 1 1/2 inches......

 
I'm so hoping that's some lettering/logo under that crust!

 

Here are some shots of one of the sections of cork.....

 

 

 

I'll try a little gentle cleaning of the 'nut' tomorrow if I have time.

The wood rims are " Laroche Pouchois " by the way, and are true as you like, lovely.....


 

Any ideas yet anyone?


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2017)

Not exactly the same - though slightly related. From the Wheel 1898.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 25, 2017)

I cleaned up the nut section of the retaining band, discovered that the section the nut is fixed to has a left-hand thread. Nut has 4 flats, not 2 as first thought.....

 
Sadly no logos were found. I filled the nut with penetrating oil and left it for 3 days. Today  I freed the nut and managed to attach it to the other threaded end.....

 
Have mounted it on this TOC French rim.....

 
The rim is this size and it seems to fit well.....

 
Will have to make at least 5 new cork segments I think.
Still searching for info?


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok ... looks like Westwood rims made in france by the Gravigny Factory size 70 (700) and i think the 35 is the style number of the rim


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2017)

Gravigny is a town located in Normandy.
Looks to have been a foundry in this town around 1900 - 
a forge called Sainte-Marie, created in 1859 and bought by the S.A Gravigny in 1905. - this dates the rim approx due to the
crest of foundries Ste Marie de Gravigny, which places them between 1890 and 1910.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 25, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Ok ... looks like Westwood rims made in france by the Gravigny Factory size 70 (700) and i think the 35 is the style number of the rim
> 
> View attachment 714432
> View attachment 714433 View attachment 714434



Many thanks @filmonger.
I've done a little sleuthing about gravigny but I hadn't come across those images before. 
As an aside, the rim has pairs of holes punched in it at regular spacings around it. I wondered what these might be for but now I think they may have been a crude attempt at retaining some form of solid tyre using square section tacks/nails. All holes have been punched through from the braking surface side.....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 25, 2017)

I am currently admiring them whilst enjoying a glass of Normandy cider!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2017)

Apologies - i see these were posted earlier in this thread.....


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting everything. This isxa great thread.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2017)

You're welcome @nycet3.
It's a very niche subject I know, but of historical interest I guess.
Hopefully some light may be shed on the subject one day.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Apologies - i see these were posted earlier in this thread.....View attachment 714472 View attachment 714473View attachment 714474



No apologies necessary @filmonger.
Thankyou for taking the time to do a little research, much appreciated.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just found this US patent, number 676562A, granted on 18th. June, 1901, to a Mr Jens Henri Langgaard of Liverpool, England.....


 
Sadly, close but no cigar!
The patent is for a segmented cork insert, but without the metal internal rod.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I've found another US patent, number 578134, granted on 

 March 2nd. 1897, to a Mr. J.A. Burton of Skaneatles, New York.
Again with segmented cork, but this time with a spring running through the segments.
This makes sense, as at least have a fighting chance of fitting them!


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 30, 2017)

Check out this kickstarter for a modern version of the cork insert, company based in Ireland! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/658749419/b-wheel-bicycle-wheel-inner-tube-replacement-techn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

